# Never Tried Flash Labs? OPTION #2: FREE FLASH BLEND



## JJB1 (Aug 29, 2022)

* Get a FREE FLASH BLEND with your 1st order from FLASH LABS!



Each ml of The FLASH BLEND contains:*


*100mg Testosterone Cypionate*
*100mg Trenbolone Enanthate*
*100mg Masteron Enanthate*


The *FLASH BLEND* is the perfect synergistic blend to put on lean muscle while simultaneously reducing body fat!!!



*NOT VALID WITH FREE SHIPPING FRIDAY DISCOUNT!!!



PROCESS TO GET THE FREE FLASH ️ BLEND:



Go to the Flash Labs website, https://c.flashgear.to/ , and register as a new customer.



1. *Place your order. 



*2. *Then, go to your dashboard. 



*3. *Click on personal ticket area. 



*4. *Fill out the ticket by saying you are a new customer at ironmag, and the rep, JJ, said you get a FREE FLASH BLEND with your first order.  Put your order # in the ticket.  Submit the ticket. 



*5. *Flash will send you out your FREE FLASH BLEND, an $80 value, with your 1st order. 



*After you order, pm me your order # and let me know you want Option #2, The FREE FLASH BLEND, so I can verify with Flash that he got everything.*


----------

